# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Flix, el Chernóbil español

## F. Lázaro

Si lo que se dice en este artículo es cierto, prefiero vivir en Chernóbil con un dosímetro antes que en Flix...




> http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/ta...pies-flix.html
> 
> *Una bomba tóxica bajo los pies en Flix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

embalses al 100% (03-nov-2016),HUESITO (03-nov-2016),JMTrigos (03-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Y que tal si se dejan de hacer barbaridades tanto en el sector químico como en el nuclear? Vaya manera de poner en valor Chernovyl....

----------

